# Routan production stopped



## vibes099 (Jul 23, 2007)

http://usnews.rankingsandrevie...-Boom/
I posted this in another thread below, but it probably warrants it's own headline as it's such huge news. VW has asked Chrysler to stop all production of the routan. The people manufacturing this are going to be laid off. VW is calling this for "inventory control", but they've made 29,000 vehicles and have "only sold a few thousand". This means that they have enough inventory to last them for more than a year, probably more than that actually. So, that's it. For all the debate, those who predicted an early death have won.


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: Routan production stopped (vibes099)*

Nice, ours is the ONLY one I have seen on the streets of So Cal.








I dont care what anybody says, its fun being different.


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Routan production stopped (MRP2001GTi)*

I have yet to see one in my travels on the east coast.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Routan production stopped (vibes099)*

"VW had asked Chrysler for a ‘no build' month ‘in order to adjust their inventory." 
sounds certainly different from "the end of the Routan." Almost all across the globe production of car models has been halted for periods of two to four weeks. If they indeed have already produced ~30,000 vehicles, that is a huge inventory and a production rate that is simply not sustainable, even in good times.


----------



## Motorwerks (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: Routan production stopped (MRP2001GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRP2001GTi* »_Nice, ours is the ONLY one I have seen on the streets of So Cal.








I dont care what anybody says, its fun being different.









Us too up in Norcal.


----------



## cotes1999 (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Routan production stopped (Motorwerks)*

We had our first Routan to Routan encounter in the winding hills of Austin, TX (we're Kansas locals) and THAT guy looked as suprised as we were. I will tell you though that in traffic on the way down to Austin an older man piloting a Eurovan COULDN'T have asked more questions about our rig! Ken


----------



## vw6429 (Oct 2, 2006)

Well I can say that its not only the Routan that is sitting around, but the Chrysler product is as well... I am from Windsor, where the Routan & all of Chrysler Minivans are produced, and the lots around the area still had vans in them up to 3 weeks ago, and that was 3 weeks after production was halted. There was still 1 lot last week, that was completely full of Chrysler Products. 1 thing i notice from living in this town, is all the Benefits the Chrysler guys get when they buy a brand new Chrysler Built mini-van, even the ordinary public. The rates to buy a new Chrysler is a lot better then the VW Rates, and with all the discounts Chrysler is offereing, its basically pulling all the VW market share away, for that exact same line. I know at my dealership here, we have sold 4 or 5 of the Vans, and many more people would buy them, but the market is just not there.
Also part of the Deal with Chrysler & VW that was struck, to have this extra month of production off, was kinda forced by upon, by Chrysler. The Chrysler Minivan plant, during its shut down, had some major & minor work done, to bring the Chrysler Built Right hand Running Minivans to Windsor, from St Louis. The Production of these Vans is behind schedual, by 2 months already, and VW knew before the last shut down, that Chrysler was going to produce a few extra cars, so VW would not have to worry about not having any Vans produced. 
Only time will tell how many people will be a Fan of the Routan, and see how it sells. But as most people know, do not buy anything from its first year of production, and thats normally the hardest years to sell the Vehicle.


----------



## Talareno (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Routan production stopped (vw6429)*

Also Chrysler has cut back on their product development activities which will affect product reliability for years to come. So even when overall vehicle sales pick back up, the reliability of Chrysler products (and the Routan's) will have been compromised which could very well put them behind their competition.


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: Routan production stopped (vw6429)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw6429* »_The rates to buy a new Chrysler is a lot better then the VW Rates, and with all the discounts Chrysler is offereing, its basically pulling all the VW market share away, for that exact same line.
.

x2
That was the only reason I bought my Town and Country (touring). I have every option except HID's, and Nav. My vans MSRP was 33k I only financed 27900. The Routans I looked at were closer to 43-44k for the same options.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: Routan production stopped (irishpride)*


_Quote, originally posted by *irishpride* »_
x2
That was the only reason I bought my Town and Country (touring). I have every option except HID's, and Nav. My vans MSRP was 33k I only financed 27900. The Routans I looked at were closer to 43-44k for the same options.









Something does not add up right, a SEL will MSRP for about 33K, and with RSE around 35.5 to 36K, a SEL premium is a hair below 40 and with rse is about 41,800. I dont know who was giving you your quotes but they were shooting for the moon!


----------



## vw6429 (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Routan production stopped ([email protected])*

More Production cut backs for the Windsor Assembly plant also coming for Chrysler. for the next month, they are having rotating Weekly shift shut down, and then a full plant shut down for a couple more weeks soon....


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Routan production stopped (vw6429)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw6429* »_..... The rates to buy a new Chrysler is a lot better then the VW Rates......

Just curious.....What _exactly_ *was* the rate from Chrysler Financial?
Hey Derek, isn't VW Credit, Inc. offering really, really low rates.....to qualified buyers?


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: Routan production stopped (vw6429)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw6429* »_More Production cut backs for the Windsor Assembly plant also coming for Chrysler. for the next month, they are having rotating Weekly shift shut down, and then a full plant shut down for a couple more weeks soon....

Interesting we keep pointing out Chrysler. Its not just them, Ford, GM, Toyota, Honda and Nissan are doing the same thing. Its only a mater of time until all manufacturers shut down, halt or slow production lines. They have no choice.


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: Routan production stopped (jsmyle1%...)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jsmyle1%...* »_
Just curious.....What _exactly_ *was* the rate from Chrysler Financial?
Hey Derek, isn't VW Credit, Inc. offering really, really low rates.....to qualified buyers?

Well when I bought 2007 Cadillac in 07, I had a 0% for 84, on my A3 i had like 5.5 from VW/Audi,. and now my Credit union is really trying to screw me because of the economy and they offer 10% on a new loan







and nothing has changed with my credit. Chrysler wanted like 6.75 so needless to say I went with them.

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Something does not add up right, a SEL will MSRP for about 33K, and with RSE around 35.5 to 36K, a SEL premium is a hair below 40 and with rse is about 41,800. I dont know who was giving you your quotes but they were shooting for the moon!

I don't know either but they brought a bassicly base modal over and I was looking at the lease options and it was the one for the 330-350 a month? that they have going on right now. then I said what about "blah options" and the msrp was around what you stated and then of course they had their dealer addendum sticker which put it about the 42-44k like I stated above, and for less options. Leasing would have been around 6ish a month. Buying it would have been around the 6-7ish %. So Money per options and the intrest rate to to the economy is what weighed my finial decision.
But they are the exact same thing so it doesn't matter to me. I'm going to try and buy the front grill and rear badging and go fake style


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: Routan production stopped (jsmyle1%...)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jsmyle1%...* »_
Just curious.....What _exactly_ *was* the rate from Chrysler Financial?
Hey Derek, isn't VW Credit, Inc. offering really, really low rates.....to qualified buyers?

Actually they are! The number looks a whole like a bagel. (Sorry, thats a bit of a ways to go for a CL joke)


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Routan production stopped ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Actually they are! The number looks a whole like a bagel. (Sorry, thats a bit of a ways to go for a CL joke)

Can you do any better than that?


----------



## vibes099 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: Routan production stopped (jsmyle1%...)*

Just read that VW now has a 665 day supply of Routans, despite being on a production hiatus since the beginning of the year. Sooo, any word on it's replacement? They've got a new factory opening up soon, I wonder if they will be showing us a new minivan as well. Especially since Chrysler will be folding shop in two months.


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: Routan production stopped (vibes099)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vibes099* »_Just read that VW now has a 665 day supply of Routans, despite being on a production hiatus since the beginning of the year. Sooo, any word on it's replacement? They've got a new factory opening up soon, I wonder if they will be showing us a new minivan as well. Especially since Chrysler will be folding shop in two months.

If the Routan is this big of a flop, I can't see Volkswagen rushing to build another minivan here in the US anytime soon. Looks like they'll be selling 2009 Routans for the next 1 1/2 to 2 years anyways based on current sales volume.


----------



## vw6429 (Oct 2, 2006)

Well as of right now, production for the Routan has stoped for the rest of the year, according to Windsor Assembly, but thats not only item cut from production. All Right Hand Running Vans for Chrysler were canceled for this year, and also other Specialty projects. Third shift at the plant will be canceled as of June 22nd, and that puts 1200 people in the factory out of work, and 3200 people out of work in Parts suppliers. Rumor from inside the plant was that VW was looking at filling out its required amount of cars with Right Hand Running Routans for Europe Next year, to go along with the Chrysler ones. Also expanding the market for the Routan to more of the World market may help sales in the Routan, as Chryler Sales in Europe of there Van have been soft, and they want a bigger share in that market as well, but it does not mean just under there own brand. (just like the Dodge Sprinter in North America)


_Modified by vw6429 at 10:09 AM 3-27-2009_


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Routan production stopped (vw6429)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw6429* »_Well as of right now, production for the Routan has stoped for the rest of the year


well thats great for re-sale values. no over-saturation of the market


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Routan production stopped (redzone98)*

FYI.
I read today (in the NY Times) that Chrysler stopped production of ALL of their Minivans because of a lack of Cast Aluminum Engine mounts.
It has nothing to do with VW pulling the plug.


----------



## vibes099 (Jul 23, 2007)

*VW routan sales*

According to this VW has only sold 5,582 routans total and have a capacity now for years. So yes, it's dead. But the real question in my mind is how can VW North America keep going? It's sales have always been way below everyone else. Chrysler has sold 40,000 minivans this year. How do you keep a car company going when your a small fraction of the size of everyone else? Is VW North America actually making a profit?


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: VW routan sales (vibes099)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vibes099* »_ So yes, it's dead. 


show me some news articles


----------



## ktreg (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: VW routan sales (redzone98)*

another similar article:
http://www.egmcartech.com/2009...uzzy/
i'd be surprised if vw pulled the plug on the routan -- i'm sure there's some contractual obligations w/ chrysler where you can't just pull out in the middle of the model year







?
i was surprised reading the above article b/c here in northern VA i see plenty of routans -- it might just be b/c i notice them more or b/c VW HQ is here. still surprised though.


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: VW routan sales (ktreg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ktreg* »_i'd be surprised if vw pulled the plug on the routan -- i'm sure there's some contractual obligations w/ chrysler where you can't just pull out in the middle of the model year







?


The March sales were over 1,000 units so that wasn't bad. The Routan got off to a slow start as it was introduced into the showrooms in September just as our US economy was collapsing. It will be interesting to see how April and the coming months shape up in terms of sales.
Probably the biggest threat to the Routan though is Chrysler and what looks to be an impending bankruptcy.


----------



## frissen2000 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: VW routan sales (papa_vw)*

1000 units in a country of 300 million is about absolutely nothing specially if we are talking about the largest economy in the world...
but 1000 units makes what? like 2 or 3 per dealer a month? I'm not sure the number of VW dealers in the USA lets have that number streight...
Nonetheless down here in Puebla I get to see at least 2 Routans per day and in a good day 4 or 5 and I'm stuck in the office all day... some are regulars like the one at the kids school and one at the park, but yesterday I went to pick the 997TT to the VW plant where they have the Official Porsche Service Center and I saw a couple there... I'll try to spot more in my thread...
anyway it seems like Chrysler is going down, it took a while because what a piece of crap cars they make, but its now realistic their downfall which puts VW and they joint product in a mysterious position...

_Modified by frissen2000 at 1:29 PM 4-24-2009_


_Modified by frissen2000 at 1:30 PM 4-24-2009_


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: VW routan sales (frissen2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frissen2000* »_1000 units in a country of 300 million is about absolutely nothing specially if we are talking about the largest economy in the world...


1000 units of a vehicle is a drop in the bucket when you're talking Chevrolet or Ford; but not in regards to Volkswagen sales in the US. Here's the number for March:
http://media.vw.com/article_di...10468
They sold more Routans than Rabbits or GTI's (except when combined). They sold more Routans than they did Eos or Touaregs. They even sold more Routans than they did New Beetles and Passats which have always been a big part of VW's bread and butter.


----------



## frissen2000 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: VW routan sales (papa_vw)*

evidently the bread and butter is the Jetta and Tiguan and people moved to Passat CC's so the compound Passat is still hiegher even than 2008... but the Routan fend itself pretty well against the other VW models...
lets see april...


_Modified by frissen2000 at 10:32 PM 4-24-2009_


----------



## mgan (Dec 5, 1999)

*Re: VW routan sales (frissen2000)*

just saw the VW april sales report, VW sold 2606 routans in april (as much as passat sadan, wagon, and CC combined). seems like the sales incentives are getting some customers to consider this van


_Modified by mgan at 7:26 AM 5-4-2009_


----------



## bluefever2009 (May 17, 2009)

*Re: VW routan sales (mgan)*

why doesn't vw do the common sense thing and put their 3.6 v6 in the routan to make it differ substantially from it's chrysler stablemates???


----------



## TigerinColorado (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: VW routan sales (bluefever2009)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluefever2009* »_why doesn't vw do the common sense thing and put their 3.6 v6 in the routan to make it differ substantially from it's chrysler stablemates???

The new Chrysler 4.0L is cheaper to make, offers more power at 250+ (!) & torque, and likely gets better mpg at 25 Hwy as well. Plus it's paired with the only 6-speed Automatic transmission available on a minivan. It's really solid for this class. Would have cost VW a lot more to be competitive against it. And for the price point and low volume, sometimes if ya can't beat them...join 'em!


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: VW routan sales (TigerinColorado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TigerinColorado* »_
The new Chrysler 4.0L is cheaper to make, offers more power at 250+ (!) & torque, and likely gets better mpg at 25 Hwy as well. Plus it's paired with the only 6-speed Automatic transmission available on a minivan. It's really solid for this class. Would have cost VW a lot more to be competitive against it. And for the price point and low volume, sometimes if ya can't beat them...join 'em!









Well, the 4L doesn't make more power than the 3.6L at all...280bhp is what the 3.6L fsi is making...on mileage...well, that would be dependent on the vehicle the 3.6L is in. 
With $8,000 off msrp this van is going to start moving....
We're looking at minivans now and so far we're really interested in the Toyota Sienna (only 4wd option)...but the incentives on the Routan have us thinking how much we really need AWD.


----------



## leachman74 (May 21, 2009)

*Re: VW routan sales (nater)*

$8000 off msrp, where did you find that? I bought a Routan about 2 weeks ago, and I surely did not get that incentive. I did get 0% financing for 6 years. If there is something I missed please let me know.


----------



## mdaniels (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: VW routan sales (leachman74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leachman74* »_$8000 off msrp, where did you find that? I bought a Routan about 2 weeks ago, and I surely did not get that incentive. I did get 0% financing for 6 years. If there is something I missed please let me know.

I've been talking to a sales man about a Routan and they've offered me $7500 off an SE (without RSE) if I financed it myself. $4000 off with VW credit. This was at Tynans VW in Denver, Colorado.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: VW routan sales (leachman74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leachman74* »_$8000 off msrp, where did you find that? I bought a Routan about 2 weeks ago, and I surely did not get that incentive. I did get 0% financing for 6 years. If there is something I missed please let me know.

I'm tight with my local dealer (bought 4 cars there so I better be)...stopped in the other day to look at the Routan (#3 on the way) and wanted to see an SEL Premium on the lot. Sure enough, a huge banner (the size of a sliding door on the van) said, *"$8000 OFF MSRP"*.
Not hard to miss.








BUT, it may be instead of 0% financing.


----------



## bluefever2009 (May 17, 2009)

*Re: VW routan sales (nater)*

it may just be me,but how can vw tout that it's so german outbahn and everything comparing it to japenese nameplates when hardly anything about the routan makes it a volkswagen,much less german,i mean in the past when car company's have generally purchased other companys models,they usually try to make it better in some way,i guess price makes it better?????


----------



## PASSAT2001.5 (Apr 8, 2001)

*Re: VW routan sales (nater)*

Not sure about other states but I just saw about dozen of routan on a transport truck on I70 today heading towards Baltimore.


----------



## leachman74 (May 21, 2009)

*Re: VW routan sales (nater)*

Yeah, I pretty much got shafted. I blame myself to a degree for not doing the appropiate research. If I had only came to this forum first I would have been better off. Don't trust cars.com for any info, they are totally useless. I found a dealership in north west houston (jersey village) having $12000 off LSE w/ RSE. I got shafted majorly by clearlake volkswagen, and pretty much lied to. First V W i ever bought, I was told "VW doesn't flex on thier sticker price, all the parts are imported from Germany and there is no room. They are like mercedes or BMW you pay sticker price." big time BS. I called clearlake VW and talked with them, and I asked to return the van, but they won't let me. I've had it a little over two weeks. I asked them to throw in a rear entertainment system, and they haven't got back with me on that. So in the long run I bought a chrysler minivan with VW emblems on it (so much for that line of German engineering crap). Who knows, they may have sold me a "LEMON". We'll see, my coworker just got lemon law on his chrysler product.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: VW routan sales (leachman74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leachman74* »_Yeah, I pretty much got shafted. I blame myself to a degree for not doing the appropiate research. If I had only came to this forum first I would have been better off. Don't trust cars.com for any info, they are totally useless. I found a dealership in north west houston (jersey village) having $12000 off LSE w/ RSE. I got shafted majorly by clearlake volkswagen, and pretty much lied to. First V W i ever bought, I was told "VW doesn't flex on thier sticker price, all the parts are imported from Germany and there is no room. They are like mercedes or BMW you pay sticker price." big time BS. I called clearlake VW and talked with them, and I asked to return the van, but they won't let me. I've had it a little over two weeks. I asked them to throw in a rear entertainment system, and they haven't got back with me on that. So in the long run I bought a chrysler minivan with VW emblems on it (so much for that line of German engineering crap). Who knows, they may have sold me a "LEMON". We'll see, my coworker just got lemon law on his chrysler product. 

If they really had 8k off msrp and didn't tell you then that is incredibly irresponsible of a dealer IMO. And let me say that it's 100% MY opinion. Being a moderator I only represent myself, not the opinions of VWvortex.








Seriously though, if there was a "published" (and what I mean by that is, a banner of some sort) stating 8k off then you should (if they don't help you) take it up with the BBB. 
Good luck to you. And remember, this 8k off msrp I JUST saw...so, to their defense they may not have had that promotion at the time....so keep that in mind!








Kind of like if you bought a TV at circuit city (well, make it best buy now) and they announced a sale the next day....
Is it *really* their fault? Well, if the salesguy knew he should have said something to you....if he didn't, you can only fault him/them for being ill-informed. 
Did you get 0% financing for 60 mos (or is it 72)? That may have been the deal instead of the 8k off...


----------



## leachman74 (May 21, 2009)

*Re: VW routan sales (nater)*

I bought my van on May 9th, some of the ads I've seen for example the $1500 off RES from the VW website has been in effect since May 5. The clearlake dealership is said to be the most busy dealership in the houston area. Whether that is true I don't know. They didn't talked numbers really, other than I may qualify for zero intrest and I did for 72 months. I asked if their was any special promotions, rebates, etc, that is where i was lied to, or I just a salesman that didn't know squat, which i find that hard to believe. I've been told that Texas has a 30 day return law. I don't know the truth about it, but I'm researching it, infact tuesday I may be calling my lawyer. I do Know i would have come out far better financing it myself at 3% thru my credit union.


----------



## Badge56 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: VW routan sales (leachman74)*

I just bought mine and will receive it on Friday. I did a lot of research and found out that here in Quebec, Volkswagen has a $4000.00 dealer rabate. This is of course if you do not use their 0% financing. Its one or the other, NOT both.
I did some calculations and it works out to about the same thing.... Financing through a bank at 4% +/- or $4000.00 rebate... I picked the 0% financing for 66 months.
If its really $8000..... then this would in fact make about a $4000 difference....


----------



## RoutanDaddy (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: VW routan sales (leachman74)*

I bought my vehicle in Boston last week of April and got $10,000 off sticker on an SE w/RSE.
I did not have to give up my first born child for this discount. I opted for self financing in place of the 60 months offered. This was worth $3000, but there were 6500 worth of other discounts, plus a $500 VW owner loyalty rebate too. $10K off... my choice of color, right on the lot.
You may need a lawyer, if you didn't get money off sticker. Yeah, the Jetta TDI wagons are hot vehicles with virtually no discounting, but a Chrysler-made mini-van that they can't sell.... they are taking their pants off!
I doubt very much that any state has a thirty day return allowance, especially Texas! That would make the returned vehicle used and would diminish its value enormously. You might get a right of rescission on a signed contract prior to delivery, but after delivery, it would only be a lemon law violation to assist you.


----------



## vantage1 (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Routan production stopped (vibes099)*

production stopped oh no if Volkswagen did nt have morons running the show they would have put out the microbus concept. i would have bought one car is stylish and hip would appeal to beetle, gti , even passat customers. Trying to be like the honda odyssey's and Toyota Sienna's of the world are for conformist, which most Vw people are not.


_Modified by vantage1 at 11:10 AM 5-29-2009_


----------

